# welchen USB Microcontroller ?



## Erks (14. August 2011)

Hi,
ich beschäftige mich eigentlich nur mit Programmen und Webseites, wenn ich was programmieren will, doch jetzt mal hab ich mir überlegt: "was ist mit Hardware?"

Ich wollte mich an ein Projekt mal setzen, aber mir fehlen ersteinmal die Kenntnisse. Ich habe mal mit einem Microcontroller gearbeitet (68HCS12) und den Programmen ICC & NoICE, aber das ist lange her.

Gibt es einen Microcontroller, den ich via USB mit dem Computer verbinden kann und dann mit Visual Studio den "Stick" kontrolliere?

Meine Idee war, dass ich eine Fernbedienung für elektrische Rolläden durch Impulse steuere. Als Laie würde ich sagen (könnt mich ruhig verbessern ) dass der Druck eines Schalters ähnlich eines kleinen Stromimpulses ist. Diesen Schalter wollte ich mittels Visual Studio simulieren.


----------



## chmee (15. August 2011)

"Schalter drücken" ist idR gleichzusetzen mit Leitung kurzschließen. Grundsätzlich würde ich Arduino empfehlen, weil quasi Plug&Play und sehr große Community. 

Zu Deiner Aufgabe/Idee: Warum nicht gleich die Fernbedieung weglassen und die Steuersignale direkt aus dem Rechner schicken? Rausfinden, welches Übertragungsmedium benutzt wird (IR, Funk, Ultraschall), dafür den richtigen "Sender" finden und die Steuercodes aus dem Netz suchen - uU selbst aus der Fernbedienung auslesen.

Und die "simplere" Variante wäre wohl, die Taster der Fernbedienung rauszunehmen (oder mit einer parallelen Brücke) und über den Parallelport und ein Relais/Transistor pro Taster zu bedienen. Ich bin auch nicht aus dem Elektrotechnikbereich, aber das sind die logischen Vorgehensweisen, wenn ich so ein Projekt auf dem Tisch hätte..

mfg chmee


----------



## Erks (15. August 2011)

Hi,
danke für die Antwort.

Die Fernbedienung, die ich meine, ist die hier...
http://www.amazon.de/Intertechno-IT...TM7W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313402177&sr=8-1

Ich weiß, dass die Fernbedienung die Funkfrequenz 433,92 MHz verwendet, aber das meinst Du nicht mit Steuersignale, oder? Wie kann man die denn auslesen?


----------



## chmee (15. August 2011)

Auf Anhieb hier das Thema Funksteckdosen Intertech gefunden. Vielleicht hilft das weiter.

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/124084

mfg chmee


----------

